# MTB in Grenoble France?



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello
I will be next weekend in Grenoble and would be happy to rent a bike and ride.
Any pointers will be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

I know it is blasphemy, but rent a road bike and ride Alpe d'Huez. It is the epic climb for roadies in the world. It is on every road cyclist bucket list. It is about thrity minutes from Grenoble.


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks
Had a great weekend with mostly hiking. Next time I know some trails.
During the week I will have only evenings so no riding planned.
Mercy


----------

